# Bobbi Brown Brush Set Ebay sellers legit?



## CallyBag (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi girls,

I've been contemplating getting mini BB brushes for my everyday bag and when i go travelling... so I've been looking on Ebay....

are most of the sellers there legit? i mean the ones who sell the mini brush sets? I've been looking at this particular one:

1)  BOBBI BROWNs 12PCS MINI BRUSH Set+BB case - eBay (item 150223743076 end time Apr-07-08 12:05:51 PDT)

what you think?

or these ones?

2)  12 MINI BRUSHES - Bobbi Brown Makeup Brush w/ ROLL CASE - eBay (item 160218757245 end time Mar-17-08 13:45:00 PDT)

3)  BOBBI BROWN 12 PIECE MINI BRUSH SET WITH ROLL CASE - eBay (item 330218694159 end time Mar-16-08 19:33:40 PDT)

4)  New Auth Bobbi Brown 12 PCS Travel Brush Set case $250 - eBay (item 290213502110 end time Mar-17-08 11:44:57 PDT)



should i put in my best offer or bid for any of them? has anyone bought from the store sellers before?


TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





p.s. Mods please feel free to move this to the appropriate forum!


----------



## CallyBag (Mar 17, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## user79 (Mar 17, 2008)

I have no clue, but honestly, I wouldn't risk it. How on earth would they get such high quality brushes and be able to sell them so cheaply? It just doesn't add up. I'd just save up and buy the real thing, or maybe swap them from someone on here who bought their brushes from BB. I got an authentic BB brush in swap but it wasn't part of a set, it was from someone who wanted to get rid of all their natural hair brushes because of allergies or something. I would just never buy sets like that on Ebay bc there's so many counterfeiters out there.


----------



## bklynfemme (Mar 17, 2008)

Well as far as Bobbi Brown, I wouldn't risk buying it on Ebay, especially with the "buy it now" option. From past experiences, the buy it now stuff is sometimes fake. At least with bidding, you can email the seller and ask for additional pics of the items and such. Stick to buying the brushes else where, Bobbi Brown is def. worth it


----------



## CallyBag (Mar 17, 2008)

^^^ ok, thanks *MissChievous* and *bklynfemme*!  yea I had my doubts too, I it is too good to be true after all! I do have the professional set already, I just wanted a mini set for travelling and put in my everyday bag but didnt really wana pay the price again lol! thanks! =)


----------



## illusionfusion (Dec 9, 2008)

(I submitted this in a different thread but I thought it probably deserved to be here too, so here goes.)

I'm new to eBay and tried looking for brushes a while back, so I came across beautygalleryuk who sells TONS of Bobbi Brown brushes and other stuff for 99p. I thought it was pretty suspicious, but I'm kinda desperate for a new set of brushes now so I thought I'd ask her for a little bit more info. So I asked her the following:

"[FONT=arial,sans-serif]Hi, how do you manage to get all your Bobbi Brown items so cheaply, and are they authentic Bobbi Brown items? Also, how much would combined shipping for say five or six of your items cost to Singapore? How long would it take for me to receive them? Thanks!"

[/FONT] After a while, I didn't get any reply. I thought 'heck it, since it's only 99p I might as well give it a shot.' So I entered a maximum bid of GBP 1.50, and after going on to confirm bid, I got this:

*Transaction Blocked* Unfortunately, this seller has decided that you are not permitted to bid on their listings. You may contact the seller via the Ask Seller Questions feature if you want additional details. _Please note: You may not use other eBay accounts to bid on this seller's listings. Doing so may result in your indefinite suspension from eBay._


All this from a seller with 100% positive feedback! And to think this was going to be my first item that I'd buy off eBay! I also found it pretty suspicious that she'd had 85 positive feedback ratings within the last month, which also was the lifetime feedback rating. It's not just MAC items that have fakes nowadays! Thank goodness I did my research.


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 11, 2008)

I wouldn't risk, sometimes when the prices are too good to be true well then you know whats really going on.


----------

